# Voice Control Feature - Smartphones vs Smart TV



## udit.t (Nov 26, 2012)

"I am sure that most of us have come across voice recognition feature in some form or another. The voice control feature is becoming standard on a lot of so called Smart devices - especially Smartphones. With some brands - they even tout it as one of the key features - for example, most iPhone users will boast of how cool Siri is - and no other smartphone has that feature. This argument is not without its merits - I don't recall any other smartphone having a similar feature - at least not one that works as well.  
Nevertheless, voice recognition has found acceptance in smartphone category, and my guess is most smartphone users will agree that a good, working voice control feature will add to the value of the device. 
However, the perception changes in case of Smart TVs - most users, for some reason, are not comfortable with voice control features in their Smart TVs. For example, the voice control feature of Samsung TVs has drawn a tepid response. LG Smart TVs also have a voice control feature, but they have not added the same to their Indian TV versions. 
Why do you think there is difference in perception regarding the usefulness of the same feature in different devices - smartphones vs Smart TVs?


----------



## LGWRSherlock (Nov 26, 2012)

Before I say anything, I just want to point out that LG is currently developing the voice control feature for those with an English accent.  This roll out will most likely include India as well.  It's slated for a early first quarter launch of next year.  Now with that said, I must say that it is an excellent question.  While I am not entirely sure about anyone else, but among my friends, the Voice Control feature on their mobile phones is hardly used.  Why is this the case?  I would imagine that it's because it's simply faster to click on a weather app than it is to say "What is the weather like today" in the clearest voice you can muster.  On the other hand, the Voice Recognition feature that will be become available in the Indian markets later WILL actually be quite useful.  While it's easy enough to type a URL with the Magic Remote on an LG TV, you can do even faster by simply talking into the Remote.  To be honest, however, how well it will recognize words remains to be seen, but there is a lot of potential for use in Smart TVs.

Just my 1.11 rupees.

LG WRman Sherlock, out!


----------



## Lalit Kishore (Dec 12, 2012)

From what I have seen, Siri is in fact the most intuitive as far as Smartphones are concerned. And for the Smart TV's, I see more value in their Wi Fi/Wi Di,DLNA and internet browsing capabilities than the over-hyped Voice Recognition that's a major selling factor these days..


----------



## LGWRSherlock (Dec 18, 2012)

Lalit Kishore said:


> From what I have seen, Siri is in fact the most intuitive as far as Smartphones are concerned. And for the Smart TV's, I see more value in their Wi Fi/Wi Di,DLNA and internet browsing capabilities than the over-hyped Voice Recognition that's a major selling factor these days..



The only thing I am hoping for (and this is something I am sure we will one day achieve), near human-like responses no matter what question your throw at the voice recognition program.  I wouldn't want to take the technology too far, though, because we all know what happened in Terminator.

LG WRman Sherlock, out!


----------



## ashutosh_jain (Dec 19, 2012)

Lalit Kishore said:


> From what I have seen, Siri is in fact the most intuitive as far as Smartphones are concerned. And for the Smart TV's, I see more value in their Wi Fi/Wi Di,DLNA and internet browsing capabilities than the over-hyped Voice Recognition that's a major selling factor these days..



But Lalit kishore; don't forget that people get so accustomed to female voice of Siri that they start behaving in a funny way! And I think a lot of ground needs to be covered if voice recognition feature is going to work properly in a Smart TV. Both LG and Samsung are constantly bringing cutting edge technology in their TV which is quite good. But do we really want our TVs to resemble our mobiles or tablets?


----------



## Jitendra Singh (Jan 23, 2013)

Voice recognition seems better in mobile devices rather than TVs. I mean for me it seems very unpractical to use it while watching TV. As we know LG didn't bring voice recognition in their Indian version of Smart TVs and the main reason may be diversity in our accents. Even in my android I have voice recognition, but i never use it because I hardly match my voice to its standard voice.


----------



## sachiv (Feb 13, 2013)

For me voice control feature in upcoming smart phones is cutting edge and will encourage more and more users to opt for this technology.


----------

